# WW in der kalten Jahreszeit



## samorai (5. Dez. 2017)

Eigentlich haben sich meine Fische schon auf dem Grund abgelegt und waren in der Winter-Ruhe.

Dazu muss ich sagen der Teich läuft nicht im Winter, es wird nicht gefüttert und auch nicht abgedeckt.

Heute habe ich noch mal einen WW von ca 3000l durch geführt auf 27000l.
Jetzt sind alle Fische aus der Winter-Ruhe raus und schwimmen  umher.

So hatte ich es nicht gewollt.

Das frische Wasser wurde ohne jegliche Düse eingelassen, also direkt aus dem Schlauch, aber mit Sauerstoff Eintrag und so gelegt das eine Kreis Runde Bewegung im Teich entstanden ist.

Es war absolut falsch so zu handeln.

Wo liegt der Fehler? .......Wasser-Zufuhr über eine Spray- Düse einleiten, um einen “sanften“ WW durch zu führen?

Wie ist der perfekte WW in der kalten Jahreszeit durch zu führen?


----------



## Michael H (5. Dez. 2017)

Hallo

Leite mein Frischwasser im Winter über meine Pumpenkammer ein . Da ich im Moment nur einen 1/2 Zoll Schlauch haben dauert das schon über eine Stunde bei etwa 3000 bis 4000 Liter . So ( denke ich ) das sich das Wasser gleichmässiger über die BÀ´s im Teich verteilt .
Wenn ich an den Teich komme , Kuscheln alle Koi in einer Ecke . Wenn ich dann länger am Teich bin , fangen sie an ruhig im Teich umher zu schwimmen . Egal ob nun WW gemacht wurde oder nicht .....


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2017)

Die Frage ist jetzt ob es vergleichbar ist, Michael.
Du mischt das Wasser in deinem Filter und wahrscheinlich auch mit leichten Durchfluss.

Das geht gerade nicht bei mir, weil alles auf Null ist,  ........kein Filter ist an.


----------



## Michael H (5. Dez. 2017)

Hallo
Ne Ne , Filter ist auch aus .
Hab nur eine 1500 Pümpchen an einem meiner alter Filter ( 500 my Sieb und 50-60 Liter __ Hel-x) und da die Pumpe etwa 1 Meter hoch Pumpen muß , sprechen wir hier von Rinsal und nicht von Durchfluss. Wenn das 600-800 l/h sind ist das schon gut geschätzt.
Hab das dieses Jahr das erste mal so , sonst war auch alles still gestanden.

EDIT ......




_View: https://youtu.be/17vS3JtwGew_


----------



## tosa (5. Dez. 2017)

ganz einfach, dein Leitungswasser oder auch Brunnenwasser ist wärmer als dein Teichwasser.

Da ich meinen Teich nur mit Brunnenwasser bewirtschafte konnte ich letztens feststellen das das Wasser noch 10,9 Grad hatte. Damit hast du deine Fische wieder geweckt.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Ron,

ich kenne deinen Besatz nicht, aber wenn es nicht zu voll ist dann würde ich erst mal gar nichts machen und den Winter abwarten.
Falls du eine Massentierhaltung hast Sprich reiner Koiteich, dann wird wohl ein Wasserwechsel nötig sein.

LG
Sven


----------



## Michael H (6. Dez. 2017)

Hallo

Dann will ich das mal glauben . 
Das 3 - 4000 Liter Frischwasser von etwa 6-8 Grad der Teich ( etwa 4-7 Grad ) so aufwärmen , das die Koi wieder Fit werden. Und das noch wo das Wasser von oben zugeführt wird ....


----------



## Teich4You (6. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie ist der perfekte WW in der kalten Jahreszeit durch zu führen?


Kontinuierlich in kleinen Mengen.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Dez. 2017)

Ich leite gerade im Winter kein Frischwasser ein.
Die 12 "großen" Koi verhalten sich fast "analog" den wechselnden äußeren Witterungsverhältnissen angepasst.
Mal ruhig am Boden irgendwo und mal (so wie gestern und Heute) schwimmen sie in ca. 50cm Tiefe umher.

Es gibt durchaus Koiteichler, die ihren Teich im Winter durch kontinuierliches Zuführen von Brunnenwasser auf "Temperatur" und eisfrei halten.
Da muß man wieder zusehen, wie warm das Brunnenwasser ist und wie sich die Temp. im jeweiligen Teich dann "einpegelt" und welches Temperaturprofil für die Koi an sich besser/ gesünder wäre.
Dem gegenüber steht wiederum der Wunsch der Aufrechterhaltung der Bio in der Filterkette etc.. durch

Jegliches Ein- und Durchströmen des Teichwassers (auch mit geringer Pumpleistung) wird übrigens eine "Schichtung" des Wassers je nach Temp. und Dichte be-/verhindern.


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Das, dass Leitungswasser wärmer ist war mir schon klar.
Das die relativ “kleine“ Menge von ca 3000l aber gleich den Teich gleich so doll erwärmt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Wenn es ein nächstes Mal noch geben sollte, angesichts der Temperaturen, dann nehme ich eine Spray Einstellung nach oben gedreht und lass das Wasser durch die Lufttemperatur abkühlen.

Nach etwa 1,5h war der Spuk vorbei und alle haben ihre alten Plätze am Grund wieder eingenommen.

Danke an die, mit den schnellen Reaktionen.


----------



## Zacky (6. Dez. 2017)

Es liegen wahrscheinlich keine Ausgangswerte des Wassers - Teich und Hausleitung - vor!? Oder?

Nachtrag: noch eine Frage - Hast Du die 3000 Liter nachgefüllt bzw. aufgefüllt oder einfach rein- & überlaufen lassen!?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Dez. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Es liegen wahrscheinlich keine Ausgangswerte des Wassers - Teich und Hausleitung - vor!? Oder?


Ne, es steht nirgendwo die Temperatur Teich-vorher, Leitungswasser, Teich-nachher.
Daher alles nur Spekaluation?


----------



## sugger1234 (6. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben sich meine Fische schon auf dem Grund abgelegt und waren in der Winter-Ruhe.
> 
> Dazu muss ich sagen der Teich läuft nicht im Winter, es wird nicht gefüttert und auch nicht abgedeckt.
> 
> ...



ich mach das auch immer so  alles aus, außer Belüftungspumpe die läuft, aber jede Woche Frischwasser rein, Schlauch nach unten in 1 m tiefe,  wenn sie jemand  am Teich sehen, dann bewegen sie sich, ich denke nicht das du mit 10% Wasserwechsel viel Temperatur unterschied machst, hab das schon immer so gemacht ohne Verluste


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Gut die Wassertemperatur wurde vorher und nachher nicht gemessen.
Die Wasser-Parameter verändern sich nicht,
7,5 PH-Wert und 6 KH-WERT.

Das Wasser wird eingelassen und läuft auf der entgegengesetzten Seite aus dem Teich wieder heraus.Der Teich ist gute 15m lang.

Die Lüftung ist Sommer wie Winter immer an, nur die Einblas-Tiefe verändert sich je nach Jahreszeit.

So schreckhaft sind meine Fische nicht, selbst wenn ich nach Feierabend den Fluter an mache und Tannennadeln + etc. raus hole bewegt sich nicht viel unter Wasser.


----------



## tosa (6. Dez. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dann will ich das mal glauben .
> Das 3 - 4000 Liter Frischwasser von etwa 6-8 Grad der Teich ( etwa 4-7 Grad ) so aufwärmen , das die Koi wieder Fit werden. Und das noch wo das Wasser von oben zugeführt wird ....



du wirst dich erschrecken.....

wenn ich Wasserwechsel mache kommt das Frischwasser baulich gesehen grundsätzlich im kleinen Teich an. Sollte die Teichtemperatur niedriger als die des Brunnenwassers sein habe ich innerhalb von 15min alle Koi im kleinen Teich, der große ist dann fast komplett ohne Fische. Die Versammlung findet dann direkt am Einlauf des kleinen Teiches statt. Da geht es nicht um ganze Grad, sondern aus dem Schlauch kommt z.B. Wasser mit 11 Grad, der Teich hat als Beispiel 6 Grad, dort wo das Wasser reinkommt und im direkten Umkreis davon sammeln sich die Fische.

Und ja, man kann den Teich durchaus im Winter mit Frischwasser beheizen, die Brunnentemperaturen fallen selten unter 10 Grad! Damit habe ich mal vor meiner Heizung einen ganzen Winter den Teich beheizt, jeden Tag so ca. 10.-15.000l Frischwasser (aber ich habe auch 150.000l), somit waren das täglich ca. 10%.


----------



## tosa (6. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Falls du eine Massentierhaltung hast Sprich reiner Koiteich, dann wird wohl ein Wasserwechsel nötig sein.



Dabei sollte auch dran gedacht werden das der Filter durchläuft!


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Dabei sollte auch dran gedacht werden das der Filter durchläuft!



Denke der Fisch-Besatz ist IO.

@tosa ; Ich könnte wenn ich wollte den Teich durchlaufen lassen.
Installiert ist alles, eine 8000der liegt in ca 60cm tiefe, die würde natürlich stark gedimmt laufen.
Die würde dann nur den Bürsten-Filter mit 2800l speisen, die Tonnen würden nicht angeströmt.
Macht es auch Sinn wenn der Teich nicht abgedeckt ist?
So richtig traue ich mir das nicht.


----------



## sugger1234 (6. Dez. 2017)

ich habe versucht meinen Teich letztes Jahr durchlaufen zu lassen, habe aber festgestellt das er dadurch schneller abkühlt, Filter war isoliert Teich nicht abgedeckt,
ich bin der Meinung wenn man durchlaufen lässt sollte man auch abdecken,


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Sugger!
Dito, der Meinung bin ich auch.
Zu mal ist es ein Gefälle-Grundstück und der Schlauch der 8000der sollte dann noch gedämmt werden, weil er zZt. einfach auf dem Boden liegt.


----------



## Lion (6. Dez. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dann will ich das mal glauben .
> Das 3 - 4000 Liter Frischwasser von etwa 6-8 Grad der Teich ( etwa 4-7 Grad ) so aufwärmen , das die Koi wieder Fit werden. Und das noch wo das Wasser von oben zugeführt wird ....



Michael,
ich denke, dass nur die Stelle, also dieser Bereich, dort wo das Wasser eingelassen wird, in diesem Moment wärmer ist und deshalb schwimmen die Koi s dorthin. 
Sobald auch diese Stelle die normale Teichtemperatur wieder erreicht hat, gehen die Tiere wieder nach unten, einfach immer dorthin, wo es am wärmsten ist.

VG. Léon


----------



## tosa (6. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Denke der Fisch-Besatz ist IO.
> 
> @tosa ; Ich könnte wenn ich wollte den Teich durchlaufen lassen.
> Installiert ist alles, eine 8000der liegt in ca 60cm tiefe, die würde natürlich stark gedimmt laufen.
> ...



hmmmm, gute Frage......

Also rein geistig gesehen und ich kenne jetzt deinen Besatz etc. nicht. Vielleicht holen wir das mal im Jahr 2018 nach....; die Fische produzieren weiterhin Giftstoffe auch ohne Fressen. Das atmen die über die Kiemen ab (Ammoniak), was dann im Wasser in Ammonium umgewandelt wird. Eigentlich genau aus diesem Grund plädiere ich und auch die mir bekannten Fischärzte für ein durchlaufen. Ein Problem ist natürlich diesbezüglich die Abkühlung und die Sicherung der Hardware. Früher als ich nur den kleinen Teich hatte habe ich auch zufrieren lassen, aber jetzt nicht mehr. Ich mach morgen mal Fotos einer einfachen Abdeckung die man sehr gut umsetzen kann, wenig Arbeit beim Bau, wenig Arbeit beim Ab- und Aufdecken. Aber dazu muss die Hardware auch stabil winterfest sein. Von daher würde ich immer auf großzügige Wasserwechsel setzen wenn die Filterung ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Na klar, wenn es Deine Zeit erlaubt, dann schau mal vorbei.
Zacky und Seine “Jünger“  waren auch schon mal hier.

Noch mal zu der Abdeckung, .......Da gibt's 2 Dinge die man beachten sollte.
Zu einem gibt es ein nicht mager bepflanztes Ufer und dann ist der Tannennadel-Eintrag nicht unter zu bewerten.
Das Abdecken mit Styrodur+Bällen wäre nicht das Finale, weil die Säuberung dann erheblich schwerer ausfällt.
Aber ich bin mal ganz Ohr was Deine Vorschläge so beinhalten.


----------



## tosa (6. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Na klar, wenn es Deine Zeit erlaubt, dann schau mal vorbei.
> Zacky und Seine “Jünger“  waren auch schon mal hier.
> 
> Noch mal zu der Abdeckung, .......Da gibt's 2 Dinge die man beachten sollte.
> ...



etwas kann ich schon verraten, schwimmende Doppelstegplatten, guck dir morgen mal die Fotos an. Das Ufer kann man dann immer noch mit Teichbällen abdecken, das geht bei mir auch nicht anders.


----------



## tosa (6. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Na klar, wenn es Deine Zeit erlaubt, dann schau mal vorbei.



wir quatschen das mal durch....


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Gut auf den einen Tag kommt es nicht darauf an. Danke Tosa.
Das andere bestimmt zu einer wärmerin Zeit.


----------



## tosa (7. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Ron,

hier mal die Bilder


----------



## tosa (7. Dez. 2017)

zur Erklärung:

Doppelstegplatten, K-Wert irgendwas mit 1,7-2,0 montiert auf HT-Rohr DN75, LängexBreite 200x100cm (HT-Bedarf: 2x1m, 2x2m, 4x Bogen87 Grad), weiterhin nötig, Schrauben mit Unterlegscheibe, Kompriband aus dem Fensterbau dazu 4 Schraubösen und 2 Kabelbinder. 

Ein Feld ist mit Scharnieren versehen und kann auf 2m2 komplett geöffnet werden. Leider sind die anderen Steinplatten noch nicht geliefert von daher werden das noch mehr Felder.


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2017)

Das ist ja ne gute Idee und gleich ein paar Fragen.
Wenn ich das recht verstehe wird das Kompri-Band zwischen Rohr und Stegplatte gelegt?
Welche Tragkraft hat denn Dein Konstrukt?
Hast Du mal versucht es unter Wasser zu drücken?

Mir gefallen die Zwischen-Räume nicht sonderlich, ich denke dabei natürlich an mein Tannennadeln-Problem, auch wenn sie auf den Stegplatten liegen bleiben reicht ein Windstoß und die Nadeln sind in den Stößen verschwunden, dann wird es schwer die Dinger wieder heraus zu bekommen.

Warum nimmst du denn keine Verbinder?
Die sehen aus wie ein Doppel-U .Die schiebt man auf  die Platten und verbindet die so das erst keine Zwischenräume entstehen können.
Dann könnte man den Rohrunterbau in die Mitte der Platten verschieben damit sie bei Schneelast sich nicht durchbiegen, das tun sie gerne. Das kenne ich schon vom Gewächshaus her.
Wie wird denn der Ufer-Anschluss aussehen?
Der Schnee ist da das kleinere Problem, das sehe ich eher im Bezug auf den kalten Regen, fließt er in den Teich, wird es eine Abkühlung geben.


----------



## tosa (7. Dez. 2017)

Hi Ron,

schön erstmal das dir die Idee gefällt.

Das Kompriband habe ich nur punktuell an den Ecken unten drunter gemacht, dort steht die Platte etwas höher aufgrund des Kragens der Rohre, das wollte ich verhindern.

Ich schaffe es gerade mal so eine Platte ca. 5cm tief ins Wasser zu drücken. Aber man könnte den Auftrieb verstärken indem man DN110 Rohre nimmt.

Das ist richtig mit den Zwischenräumen. Ist jedoch bei mir nicht das Problem. Eine Idee wäre dort einen Keil aus Styrodur zwischenzusetzen, dann wären diese Stellen auch weg. Diesen könnte man z.B. auch an einer Seite fixieren.

Die Verbinder der Platten kosten echt richtig viel Geld und die gibt es nicht für diesen Abstand. Zudem fand ich die Idee gut, einfach ein paar Kabelbinder durchschneiden und die Dinger in 5min aus dem Wasser haben. Diese Doppel-U-Verbinder habe ich noch nicht gesehen, kenne das nur von Kabelrohren. Von daher habe ich schnell diese Lösung genommen. Oder meintest du die Verbinder zwischen den Platten? Dann müßten die Rohre bündig mit den Platten abschliessen. Da war mir der Tageslichteinfall wichtiger.

Wenn die sich durchbiegen oder auch für andere Längen, kann man einfach die T-Abzweige drunter setzen und damit das Gestell unten drunter auf beliebige Längen verlängern.

Ufer-Anschluss und die freie Fläche ist derzeit im kleinen Teich mit Bällen und Styrodur-Platten auf dem Wasser schwimmend. Der große Teich hat auch 2 Felder davon, das zeige ich dir morgen mal.

Bisher sind alle Platten vom Ufer aus leicht erreichbar, so kann ich den Schnee zur Not runterkehren.

Mir ging es überwiegend um die Schnelligkeit und Praxis. So nehme ich das Feld runter und stelle es an die Seite. Ist alles fix und fertig für den nächsten Winter und kann dann wiederum in Minuten aufgebaut werden. Mir reicht schon der Folientunnel vom großen Teich....... das sind 12m x 5,5m. Fotos folgen morgen....


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2017)

Leider habe ich die Preise nicht im Kopf aber Zubehör ist nicht billig, das ist doch immer so.
Na gut ich warte wieder einen Tag.


----------



## tosa (7. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Leider habe ich die Preise nicht im Kopf aber Zubehör ist nicht billig, das ist doch immer so.



https://www.stegplatten.net/verbind...mi-lippendichtungen-und-va-schrauben_188.html



samorai schrieb:


> Na gut ich warte wieder einen Tag


sorry, war aber schon vorhin schnell am Dunkel werden, 10min später war es stockdunkel, ich mache morgen mal eine Fotosession


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

Diese Art, aber aus PVC.https://www.stegplattenshop.com/pro...4gIAgc8gOwf2x39QQlBLn29OhdpolOfhoCboAQAvD_BwE


----------



## lollo (8. Dez. 2017)

Hallo tosa,

hast du die Stirnflächen der Platten wasserdicht verschlossen?


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2017)

Mal eine Alternative 
http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/2017q4/preisguenstige-teichabdeckung.html
Stellt sich nur die Frage wie man eine Luke noch einbaut.


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo tosa,
> 
> hast du die Stirnflächen der Platten wasserdicht verschlossen?



ja, mit dem Band und einer Aluschiene


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mal eine Alternative
> http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/2017q4/preisguenstige-teichabdeckung.html
> Stellt sich nur die Frage wie man eine Luke noch einbaut.



was die Platten betrifft würden die schon ausreichen. Man muss nur mal die Teiche angucken, so mit der Unterkonstruktion geht das bei geraden gemauerten Teichen. von daher war meine Idee einfach und schnell was auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

Ron, hier die Fortsetzung..... die Bälle und Styrodurplatten sind erstmal eine Notlösung bis die restliche Lieferung gekommen ist. Aber betreffend des Randanschlusses läßt sich dieser dann sehr gut mit Bällen bewerkstelligen. Die Restfläche ist dann sehr überschaubar. Für die freie Sicht auf die Fische ist ja bei mir noch der Folientunnel da (es gibt schöneres, aber erstmal zweckmässig!


----------



## lollo (8. Dez. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ja, mit dem Band und einer Aluschiene


Hallo,

wenn das Luftdicht abgeschlossen ist, bekommst du über kurz oder lang Probleme mit dem Kondensat in den Stegen, welches nicht abfließen und austrocknen kann, 
und anschließend mit dem sich bildendem Algen, __ Moos und Schimmel.
In der Regel werden Doppelstegplatten mit diffusionsoffenem Klebeband verschlossen, welches dann aber nicht Wasserdicht ist.


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

He Tosa,  Beitrag 32# gelesen?


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn das Luftdicht abgeschlossen ist, bekommst du über kurz oder lang Probleme mit dem Kondensat in den Stegen, welches nicht abfließen und austrocknen kann,
> und anschließend mit dem sich bildendem Algen, __ Moos und Schimmel.
> In der Regel werden Doppelstegplatten mit diffusionsoffenem Klebeband verschlossen, welches dann aber nicht Wasserdicht ist.



so ein Band ist das auch, aber sie liegen ja auch nicht im Wasser, sondern schwimmen ca. 6-7cm oberhalb der Fläche


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Diese Art, aber aus PVC.https://www.stegplattenshop.com/pro...4gIAgc8gOwf2x39QQlBLn29OhdpolOfhoCboAQAvD_BwE



habe ich doch.... dazu wären die Platten zu weit auseinander


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

Für den Nadel-Einfall wäre es bei mir wieder günstig.


----------



## tosa (8. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Für den Nadel-Einfall wäre es bei mir wieder günstig.


das stimmt, dann müßte man die Unterkonstruktion nur enger mit der Aussenkante direkt unter die Platte jonglieren. Und wahrscheinlich halten die Platten dann sogar ohne weitere Ösen zusammen.

ich schreibe dir mal ne PN


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Noch mal zu der Abdeckung, .......Da gibt's 2 Dinge die man beachten sollte.
> Zu einem gibt es ein nicht mager bepflanztes Ufer und dann ist der Tannennadel-Eintrag nicht unter zu bewerten.
> Das Abdecken mit Styrodur+Bällen wäre nicht das Finale, weil die Säuberung dann erheblich schwerer ausfällt.
> Aber ich bin mal



Damit fing alles an


----------

